# Layout boat for sale



## Wareagle1 (Jun 10, 2002)

For those who don't make it to the Classifieds...

I have a 1998 Ron Bankes 14' Hercules for sale. It has the locking cover that I paid $300 extra for. Great Boat! I paid $2100 total, I'm asking $1,500. I'm in North Oakland County (Clarkston) MICH. Email me back at [email protected] or leave message on (248) 909-6073. 

Here's a link to check out the Hercules. http://www.banksboats.com/ 

Jim


----------

